# MMAforum posters top 20 P4P list?



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok guys, let me first say, I think this forum hands down has the best quality posters on the world wide web. 

I tried to vote in the P4P section, but couldn't work out how and it appears it hasn't been done in a while.

So I'm going to compose a spreadsheet of posters here lists, giving 20 points to #1 down to 1 point for #20 for each posters list and then compose a forum list.

Please please please, don't be bias and vote your favourite fighter as #1 and please include 20 fighters on your list in order (otherwise I won't add it to the spreadsheet).

I'll start. Perhaps not in exact order, but there or there abouts. Also, I don't want to debate my rankings or reasons for rankings, this is more just a thread to compile an MMA forum consensus P4P list that is deeper than just the top 10 which would prrobably include a lot of the standard names.

1) Georges St Pierre
2) Anderson Silva
3) Shogun Rua
3) Frankie Edgar
5) Jose Aldo
6) BJ Penn
7) Fedor 
8) Cain Velasquez
9) Gilbert Melendez
10) Lyoto Machida
11) Gray Maynard
12) Eddie Alvarez
13) Dominick Cruz
14) Gegard Mousasi
15) Jacare Souza
16) Jon Fitch
17) Jake Shields
18) Rashad Evans
19) Dan Henderson
20) Overeem

Let's see em! :thumbsup:

P.S Like I said, I'm sure it's not in exact order and I'm sure I probably put a few in (left a few out) that I shouldn't have.

Cheers

NOTE: First list stands (unless you alter it before I feed it into excel).


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I think this is generally a bad idea due to the fact everyone has different oppinions...

For example I am REALLY trying to see how you have Overeem at #20 but the likes of Machida at #10.

Overeem is a monster and is on a rampage.

EDIT: Cruz should be higher then Meleldez too, IMO.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Of course there will be debate, everyone will have diff opinions, that is the point of a consensus list. 

Just to clear that one up (don't want to get into detail), is that Machida has had a close fight with Shogun (my #3 ranked fighter), he has beaten everyone else (including Rampage IMO), including beating Rashad another top P4Per. Some good names on his resume.

Overeem also has some very good names, but his recent competition is lacking IMO and he has been decimated by a few guys earlier in his career (before Roidreem). Definately has potential and could shoot up the list. 

Just my thoughts, sure many disagree but if I'm thought to be wrong by the majority, my scores will be weighed out by others in the ranking point system.

Not only am I interested in the consensus list, but interested to see a few of the regular posters lists. Could sway my own thoughts a lot, I'm never stuck on one idea or opinion, too much gray and I look forward to being pointed out where I am wrong by others rankings.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I also fail to see how the #1 LHW contender is #18 on your list


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I also fail to see how the #1 LHW contender is #18 on your list


Yes, like I said, there or there abouts. A lot of the other guys are champions or have done more in their career than him and I still believe could do well in big fights.

Rashad was originally a bit further up the list, but forgot to type him and then didn't want to have to re-type everything. But the fact I think he didn't face a fully prepared Rampage and was destroyed by Machida puts hiim down a bit for me. Could shoot up also if he beats Shogun. 

Let's see your list Intermission 

P.S Upon review, I probably should have put Shields up a few more places also. But I will leave as is.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

1) Georges St Pierre
2) Shogun Rua
3) Anderson Silva
4) Frankie Edgar
5) Cain Velasquez
6) Jose Aldo
7) Fedor
8) BJ Penn
9) Gilbert Melendez
10) Alistar Overeem
11) Dominick Cruz
12) Jake Shields
13) Gray Maynard
14) Gegard Mousasi
15) Jacare Souza
16) Jon Fitch
17) Eddie Alvarez
18) Rashad Evans
19) Miguel Torres
20) Lyoto Machida

This, more or less.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

1.Anderson Silva
2.GSP
3-20.Not yet worthy of being on the same list as 1 and 2.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> 1.Anderson Silva
> 2.GSP
> 3-20.Not yet worthy of being on the same list as 1 and 2.


ha ha, I agree.

Thx for the list Intermission. You had Rashad at #18 also?

Intermission, it is also interesting to see your top 9 the same as mine (in slightly diff order), these were the clear P4P candidates for me, the rest required a bit more thought.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh i thought this was for the actual members being voted as best posters, yeah this is a big stretch to find the p4p favorites with so many people


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> ha ha, I agree.
> 
> Thx for the list Intermission.


Np, one more thing I noticed is that you had BJ Penn higher then Cain, I disagree.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeh, more that BJ has done more in his career. Once Cain gets through the likes of JDS, Carwin (Overeem if he comes accross eventually) I will have to think about it more.

I also thought BJ fought a draw with GSP in fight 1, for me an incredible feat. Along with his performance against Machida. Frankie is a bad matchup for him (which is what put him out of the top 3 for me), but he is nearly as good as it gets other than that.

UFC Owns, yes there are a lot of guys to think about when you really start trying to break it down.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Well P4P lists are about NOW and not the past. By this logic then Fedor should be top 3 in your list.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Well P4P lists are about NOW and not the past. By this logic then Fedor should be top 3 in your list.


That is the thing why they are always so different, there are so many criteria to judge it by. 

For me it is about about what they have done (assuming they can still compete near that level), what they could and are doing now and just how good I actually think they are at the moment after watching them recently.

If this was simply a list about what they have done in their career, yes BJ and Fedor would be #3 and #4 respectively. If they were now completely past it, neither would be in top 20.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

pound for pound lists full stop are stupid, there is no evidence of why the rankings could be true, bj penn may be ranked higher than overeem pound for pound but i can nearly guarantee that overeem would have no problem with him at openweight.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> That is the thing why they are always so different, there are so many criteria to judge it by.
> 
> For me it is about about what they have done (assuming they can still compete near that level), what they could and are doing now and just how good I actually think they are at the moment after watching them recently.


I guess thats the beauty of P4P lists, I can't tell you your wrong because its your oppinion.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Where is Junior dos Santos in that list? /fail


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Rastaman said:


> Where is Junior dos Santos in that list? /fail


Istead of being a jerk why don't you post your list there Ariel Helwani.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I guess thats the beauty of P4P lists, I can't tell you your wrong because its your oppinion.


Exactly. And lists like Sherdogs are from 1 guy (or just a few), others you can find on the web anyone can vote (I'm sure many uneducated on MMA in comparision to the general community here) and many use a stack of bias.

Hence, a consensus list here where everyone can see your votes takes out a lot of those elements and is as close to as real as it gets.

BTW, those who want someone on a list and think they deserve it, please don't just complain, create your own list and have your fighters included in the scoring and those who don't like P4P lists, that is fine, just don't create one.

This thread could alter a lot of peoples opinions (I've seen Bert Sugar the #1 boxing historian alter his lists dramatically when questioned with reasonable logic and there is a lot to be learned from others, hence why I am here) so please don't clog it up with junk.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

1. Anderson silva
2. Shogun Rua
3.GSP
4.Aldo
5.Edgar
6.Fedor
7.Cain
8.Machida
9.Evans
10.Overeem
10-20 toss up.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

marcthegame - Please can you decide on the 11-20 even if it is just an estimate so I can add to the sheet.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> pound for pound lists full stop are stupid, there is no evidence of why the rankings could be true, bj penn may be ranked higher than overeem pound for pound but i can nearly guarantee that overeem would have no problem with him at openweight.


Almost spat out my vimto. Another classic quote. Keep em comin'


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Almost spat out my vimto. Another classic quote. Keep em comin'


Come on McKeever, where is your list? Let's keep BJ up there for those who appreciate his skills and what he has done! He didn't make top 10 on marcthegame' list so pushed him down the rankings.

Once he gives his next 10 I'll post the composite list so far so we can keep track as it morphs.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> 1. Anderson silva
> 2. Shogun Rua
> 3.GSP
> 4.Aldo
> ...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Come on McKeever, where is your list? Let's keep BJ up there for those who appreciate his skills and what he has done!


Cba forming a list man. I just found it hilarious that OWNS thought p4p meant that who would win in an open weight fight lol. hence him mentioning Alistair Overeem beating BJ Penn open weight, brilliant stuff.

I have 

1)GSP
2)Anderson

Then what ever Osium said.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok no problems buddy.

Thx for the other 10 marc, I gather Junior is JDS and I included the first of your #20 as it's the first that came to mind for you, Nate Diaz.

Come on boys, create your lists so we get a true reflection of the best forum in town and hence, best fighters on the planet in any discipline!

So far we have the *composite list of Fine Wine, Intermission and marcthegame *as follows:

Georges St Pierre
Anderson Silva
Shogun Rua
Frankie Edgar
Jose Aldo
Cain Velasquez
Fedor
BJ Penn
Dominick Cruz
Lyoto Machida
Gilbert Melendez
Gray Maynard
Overeem
Rashad Evans
Jon Fitch
Jake Shields
Gegard Mousasi
Eddie Alvarez
Jacare Souza
Jon Jones
Junior Dos Santos
Shane Carwin
Melvin G
Dan Henderson
Miguel Torres
Nate Diaz

And for interests sake, here is per organisation:

UFC	19
SF	6
Bellator	1


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey i'm going to change mine drop all those dude i have at 20 and push everyone down one slot keep anderson at 1 and put cung le at 2. as he is the second greatest fighter i have seen fight.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Hey i'm going to change mine drop all those dude i have at 20 and push everyone down one slot keep anderson at 1 and put cung le at 2. as he is the second greatest fighter i have seen fight.


Sorry buddy, first list stands, I should have stated that in the first post. It's why I didn't update Rashad and Shields higher on my own list.

If I change peoples lists all the time, it's going to take a bit of time as I am manually adding these guys in excel so dropping everyone means I have to change all 20 fighters points. Sorry.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh i thought this was for the actual members being voted as best posters, yeah this is a big stretch to find the p4p favorites with so many people


That is a good idea OWNS. I will do one for that after I finish up on this one (despite me being off the list) ha ha.

P.S If anyone wants a copy of the spreadsheet for interests sake, PM me and I will send you the file.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

1.Anderson Silva
2.Shogun Rua
3.Georges St.Pierre
4.Frank Edgar
5.Dominick Cruz
6.Jose Aldo
7.Cain Velasquez
8.Alistair Overeem
9.Bj Penn
10.Jon Fitch
11.Jake Shields
12.Fedor Emeilenko
13.Gilbert Melendez
14.Eddie Alvarez
15.Rashad Evans
16.Chael Sonnen
17.Junior Dos Santos
18.Hector Lombard
19.Ronaldo Souza
20.George Sotiropoulos 

if i had to go with by divisio rankings this is how i would have it.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice 1 OWNS, will add it in!!!!  Cheers for that.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I dont see after everything ANderson has done, and everything GSP has done, that GSP would be higher ranked, it just doesnt make sense at all.....

A fighter is only what he has accomplished and GSP has done SHIT compared to AS


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no worries, its hard because there is 150 people that are easily world class like the above, jim miller,fabricio werdum,miguel torres are just a few of a example of this.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

1) Anderson Silva
2) Georges St Pierre
3) Frankie Edgar
4) Jose Aldo
5) Shogun Rua
6) Dominick Cruz
7) Alister Overeem
8) Cain Velasquez
9) Jon Jones 
10) Jon Fitch
11) BJ Penn
12) Lyoto Machida
13) Jake Shields
14) Rashad Evans
15) Gilbert Melendez


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn really suprise no one has cung le, cung le in his prime would have whooped anderson silva. That is a bold statement as silva is by far my favorite fighter.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no worries, its hard because there is 150 people that are easily world class like the above, jim miller,fabricio werdum,miguel torres are just a few of a example of this.


Yep, there are a lot that will get left out or be at the tail end because only a few include them yet you could justify them being well within the top 20.

Machida Karate, you will be happy to know after UFC Owns added his, AS is now in #1 spot.

MrObjective, can you please add your last 5 (even if a rough estimate) so I can feed into the sheet.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Damn really suprise no one has cung le, cung le in his prime would have whooped anderson silva. That is a bold statement as silva is by far my favorite fighter.


cung lee is too busy filming jet lee type movies, also he didnt really face the cream of the crop but i did admire his stand up and wish he stayed with MMA


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> cung lee is too busy filming jet lee type movies, also he didnt really face the cream of the crop but i did admire his stand up and wish he stayed with MMA


Yeh, I used to box and follow it die-hard for 15 years, the reason was I found it so much cleaner and more technical than most kickboxing.

I have to say, Cung Le is one of my favourite fighters to watch due to this, he is so clean and technical with the stand-up. But I agree, he hasn't faced nor beaten enough cream fighters to get into my top 20 P4P, let alone the fact he barely fights anymore and looks worse these days (father time probably catching up with him).

Have to say though now, I barely watch boxing anymore in comparison to MMA. Now it has mixed so many technical aspects of so many sports, it is incredible to watch!

P.S Remember guys, you MUST include 20 fighters for it to be included. 

Mr Objective, please add your last 5.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> cung lee is too busy filming jet lee type movies, also he didnt really face the cream of the crop but i did admire his stand up and wish he stayed with MMA


ya if he did not do movie and just mma he would have been one of the greatest, his stand up is crazy, black belt in kung fu,taekwondoe, and a crazy kick boxer. Also has a great wrestling background.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> ya if he did not do movie and just mma he would have been one of the greatest, his stand up is crazy, black belt in kung fu,taekwondoe, and a crazy kick boxer. Also has a great wrestling background.


i like the style of if he comes near me i will side push kick him away from me, and just kicks out of flair which is also my style, not just kicking for the finish or for leg kick damage, cung could have been a great mma fighter and my favorite asian mma fighter(he still is my fav asian) but he wants the real money in the film industry.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i like the style of if he comes near me i will side push kick him away from me, and just kicks out of flair which is also my style, not just kicking for the finish or for leg kick damage, cung could have been a great mma fighter and my favorite asian mma fighter(he still is my fav asian) but he wants the real money in the film industry.


ya i view cung le like this one hell of a fighter but did not fight the best. However he did beat frank who did beat tito, and tito did beat etc. To me cung le skills are just so damn good he can whoop a lot of top 20 guys. Look at jones people dub him the next big thing base on his skills,etc. Cung le skills are near the top in terms of striking. When your a good striker u can beat anybody.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> ya i view cung le like this one hell of a fighter but did not fight the best. However he did beat frank who did beat tito, and tito did beat etc. To me cung le skills are just so damn good he can whoop a lot of top 20 guys. Look at jones people dub him the next big thing base on his skills,etc. Cung le skills are near the top in terms of striking. When your a good striker u can beat anybody.


the key about jones and lee, and i have incorporated this into my style long before they were know, is unorthodox do what you feel moves, if you think a spinning elbow or a crazy kick will catch him or you feel your gonna tag him dont wait around because your scared just do it, a lot of fighters like evans just wait a long time until someone makes a wild mistake to hurt them.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> the key about jones and lee, and i have incorporated this into my style long before they were know, is unorthodox do what you feel moves, if you think a spinning elbow or a crazy kick will catch him or you feel your gonna tag him dont wait around because your scared just do it, a lot of fighters like evans just wait a long time until someone makes a wild mistake to hurt them.


see the difference i see is jones throws crazy shit out of the blue. le on the other hands uses it at the right time, and when he connects its fatal. While jones its nice but does not have the impact nor the execution the cung le has when he pulls off something crazy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> see the difference i see is jones throws crazy shit out of the blue. le on the other hands uses it at the right time, and when he connects its fatal. While jones its nice but does not have the impact nor the execution the cung le has when he pulls off something crazy.


that is correct i have only seen jones highlights but cung does my stated above style when the timing is right, like me he doesnt do just for the sake of doing it he times it when he thinks his opponent wont be ready or good enough to defend it. your opponent comes in to you hands up you side kick or push kick him in the stomach, he has his hand slow then spinning back kick or fist him. head kick to get him off guard or when he looks tentative


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Cain would kill Overeem


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Cain would kill Overeem


Not a chance, if junior can take cain dude to his striking ability so can ovreem difference is overeem is as big as lesnar but 5 times the skills.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't want to make a list but just want to say, how is Quinton Jackson not in anyone's list? I think he has had a tremendous career so far, he's 31-8 having beaten some of the best and in great fashion, and he just beat the most recently dethroned UFC LHW Champ.

He's not a long reigning champ or anything but has been a hugely respected fighter for a long time now.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SM33 said:


> I don't want to make a list but just want to say, how is Quinton Jackson not in anyone's list? I think he has had a tremendous career so far, he's 31-8 having beaten some of the best and in great fashion, and he just beat the most recently dethroned UFC LHW Champ.
> 
> He's not a long reigning champ or anything but has been a hugely respected fighter for a long time now.


rampage is great but if u place him with some hws he lacking skills. Plus smaller guys have the edge such as edgar etc dude to there ability. Rampage is one dimensional fighter boxing with crazy ko power, and crazy defence to avoid,tdd,submission etc.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Fine Wine said:


> Ok guys, let me first say, I think this forum hands down has the best quality posters on the world wide web.
> 
> I tried to vote in the P4P section, but couldn't work out how and it appears it hasn't been done in a while.


thanks for trying this out, I was the one that did the main forums list, 

a couple things, 

the way you are doing it you are going to run into allot of trouble at the end when adding it all up. 

reasons 
some people are nut submitting a whole top 20 list so there for there list cant be counted at all - which you may of wanted to make clear in your opening post - you will see why they have to post a full list when you try adding up all the points 

doing this on the open forum you are going to run into people with multiple accounts posting more then one list to get their favorite fighter higher in the list plus you have trolls that will just throw in weird list that will mes up the numbers at the end - and this will be hard to tell for it might also just be a guy that has a way different list then everyone else - this is why we just had the staff and premium members do it, 

we have tons of members on here i dont think you fully comprehend how long this will take to add up if even 1/10th of the people post a list it took me a while with the premium members list and even far from everyone voted


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi M D

Thanks for the reply! 

I did state in the opening post you have to submit all 20, and understand you need them all to add up. Hence I haven't included Mr Objectives yet until/if he posts 16-20.

I don't anticipate nearly 1/10th to include their lists, I just want it to be a decent sample. I doubt many people even come back after signing up and visiting a few times. I am more just interested in the regular member lists. Many guys here without premium membership are very good posters, I would say nearly half of the guys I follow are not premium members.

If somebody posts an unrealistic list (i.e. Kos as #1 P4P, I will ask for reasoning. If they cannot answer, I will not include. I know I can't judge everybodies lists because it is opinion only, but if people are infact interested in this and make time to write a list, they should at least be able to half logically explain it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Yep, there are a lot that will get left out or be at the tail end because only a few include them yet you could justify them being well within the top 20.
> 
> Machida Karate, you will be happy to know after UFC Owns added his, AS is now in #1 spot.
> 
> MrObjective, can you please add your last 5 (even if a rough estimate) so I can feed into the sheet.


16. Dan Henderson
17. Gray Maynard
18. Ronaldo Souza
19. Vitor Belfort
20. Joseph Benavidez


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Thx MrObjective.

*So far, the composite list of Fine Wine, Intermission, marcthegame, UFC OWNS, MrObjective*:

Anderson Silva
Georges St Pierre
Shogun Rua
Frankie Edgar
Jose Aldo
Cain Velasquez
Dominick Cruz
BJ Penn
Fedor
Overeem
Jon Fitch
Gilbert Melendez
Lyoto Machida
Jake Shields
Rashad Evans
Gray Maynard
Jon Jones
Eddie Alvarez
Jacare Souza
Gegard Mousasi
Junior Dos Santos
Dan Henderson
Chael Sonnen
Shane Carwin
Joseph Benavidez
Melvin G
Hector Lombard
Miguel Torres
Vitor Belfort
Nate Diaz
George Sotiroplous

P.S M D, wanna put your list up?

P.P.S I think the biggest surprise to me is Dominick Cruz upto #7. Above Melendez, BJ Penn and Fedor.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

1) Georges St Pierre
2) Anderson Silva
3) Jose Aldo
4) Shogun Rua
5) Alistair Overeem
6) Frankie Edgar
7) Fedor Emelianenko 
8) Cain Velasquez
9) Dominic Cruz
10) Jon Fitch
11) Lyoto Machida
12) Gray Maynard
13) Eddie Alvarez
14) Rashad Evans
15) Nick Diaz
16) Jake Shields
17) Hector Lombard
18) Gilbert Melendez
19) Jacare Souza
20) Yushin Okami


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i might make that members p4p list soon, will be as hard to make as this one.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Thx mattandbenny entering your list now.

UFC, why a members only? That would leave me and some good posters out out


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Thx mattandbenny entering your list now.
> 
> UFC, why a members only? That would leave me and some good posters out out


i said nothing of a gold members only, in fact if you want to make the thread its fine by me.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i said nothing of a gold members only, in fact if you want to make the thread its fine by me.


Nice 

This is a members only thread I created though right?

Because non-forum members can't submit replies?

BTW what are you doing on the net at midnight in the GC? Should be at some strippers 

Actually I'm also surprised Fitch makes top 10, I always knew he did on Sherdog, but I didn't think he would make it here. Some good findings will come out from this thread on general educated MMA fan consensus.

Other interesting findings so far, to see Jon Jones make top 20 this early in his career. Good to see some non UFC fighters make it though like Jacare and Mousasi who don't have as much hype as some of the fighters below them.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Nice
> 
> This is a members only thread I created though right?
> 
> ...


yeah non-members cant reply, man im taking a short hiatus from getting slammed last week especially because i had a crazy drunk solo walk home from surfers at 3am in my underwear, i recover than i go to 127 and drink, when i get back from that io party some more and drink some more


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah non-members cant reply, man im taking a short hiatus from getting slammed last week especially because i had a crazy drunk solo walk home from surfers at 3am in my underwear, i recover than i go to 127 and drink, when i get back from that io party some more and drink some more


hahahahahaha, nice one! 

When do you get down to Sydney for UFC 127?

*Same list as above + mattandbenny:*

Anderson Silva
Georges St Pierre
Shogun Rua
Frankie Edgar
Jose Aldo
Cain Velasquez
Dominick Cruz
Fedor
Overeem
BJ Penn
Jon Fitch
Lyoto Machida
Gilbert Melendez
Jake Shields
Rashad Evans
Gray Maynard
Eddie Alvarez
Jon Jones
Jacare Souza
Gegard Mousasi
Junior Dos Santos
Dan Henderson
Hector Lombard
Nick Diaz
Chael Sonnen
Shane Carwin
Joseph Benavidez
Melvin G
Miguel Torres
Vitor Belfort
Nate Diaz
George Sotiroplous
Yushin Okami

P.S Less changes now there are a few on the composite list, means less movements due to composite averages.

Also, a few gaps opening up now between segments of the list, but I don't want to post points or it could influence people trying to get certain fighters higher up the list. Once a vast majority of members post up their lists, I will post the list + points. Also I revise my previous post, I will only send the spreadsheet to people who have already voted.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> hahahahahaha, nice one!
> 
> When do you get down to Sydney for UFC 127?


unfortunately only going for the day because my sister somehow convinced me to buy plane tickets straight away, i wanted to go to the weigh ins, dave carmillos seminar and joe rogans stand up in sydney but i can only go to 127 and maybe the after party. i would have liked to take daves teaching back tomy mma gym he coaches cain,fitch and koshecks grappling


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeh, I know of Dave well, he was the coach of BJ until they both got to puple belt together and BJ overtook him.

I live in Sydney bro and am going to the event, let's catch up for a beer at the event, even if it's a quick hand shake and a beer and then off. 

My mates got tics before me so I'm sitting by myself.

If you need somewhere to stay at all, let me know, I have a spare room at my place and MMA fan visitors welcome  (only a few KMs from the City).

I know a guy in GC very well who organises a lot of the MMA events and who fought one of them himself. You may know him. PM me if you want to know his name.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Yeh, I know of Dave well, he was the coach of BJ until they both got to puple belt together and BJ overtook him.
> 
> I live in Sydney bro and am going to the event, let's catch up for a beer at the event, even if it's a quick hand shake and a beer and then off.
> 
> ...


hopefully see you there, only get to go for the evnt and maybe a bit off partying at the fighters after party like the guy who had 121 photos on this forum did, i got to go back to the gold coast nearly straight after 127 works a calling, you should just see if your bros can just save you a spot next to them and hopefully the person with that sit gets lost or doesnt come:thumbsup:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Can a mod please move this back to the UFC forum simply to get more traffic as we want this to be a mmaforum P4P list. Thanks


----------

